# Who has the best fake breast ever?



## Redheadrockz (Dec 27, 2014)

Velvet Sky. She's boobzilla!


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

The answer is obviously Nikki Bella.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Trish Stratus hands down. :bow


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Nikki Bella.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Nikki Bella.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Nicole Bass >


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

Don't know, here are some:

*Trish Stratus:*



























































































*Stephanie Mcmahon:*


























































































































































*Nikki Bella:*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I cant handle all dem tittays in this thread. WOW, JUST WOW!!! I have the sudden urge to motorboat right now. I need to smoke now.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Nikki's are fantastic, Steph needs to get them touched up, I imagine they don't look good without the rest of the business holding them there. I get that she has gotten older I am just saying


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

GUYSSSS

How can you say Nikki if you didn't see her boobs? I mean naked. You cant know if they look as good when she's fully naked.

From what I saw, Taryns breast is ok. Maryse is also look rather great. Unfortunatly we didn't saw majority of divas naked. 

If the question is whose fake boobs look better in clothes, than I'll pick Kaitlyn.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

Here's some more:

*Debra:*




























*Lita:*









































































*Chyna:*































































































































































*Terri Runnels:*


















































































*Sable:*


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

Thread needs more HornyforStratus


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


> GUYSSSS
> 
> How can you say Nikki if you didn't see her boobs? I mean naked. You cant know if they look as good when she's fully naked.
> 
> ...


It's not like Nikki leaves much to the imagination a lot of the time (not a dig against her, just saying), but even then you don't necessarily need to see a pair of breasts fully naked to still think they look good or rate them.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

HBK 3:16 said:


> It's not like Nikki leaves much to the imagination a lot of the time (not a dig against her, just saying), but even then you don't necessarily need to see a pair of breasts fully naked to still think they look good or rate them.


Well, you have a point about Nikki not covering her body. But there're can be a little line or scar or else.

Obviously Nikkis boobs are expensive unlike those that young porn chicks have, but still.

All women know what to show and what to cover to look as sexy as possible, especially hot celebrity like Nikki. So I sill think that one cant judge fake boobs unless he saw them naked.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


> Well, you have a point about Nikki not covering her body. But there're can be a little line or scar or else.
> 
> Obviously Nikkis boobs are expensive unlike those that young porn chicks have, but still.
> 
> All women know what to show and what to cover to look as sexy as possible, especially hot celebrity like Nikki. So I sill think that one cant judge fake boobs unless he saw them naked.


I see where your getting at with your point, but at the same time I still feel it's somewhat fair for most men (or women) to judge or rate fake and or natural breasts on a woman without actually having to see the breasts themselves fully naked at all; even more so if he or she has through.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Lita closely followed by Nikki Bella.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Mickie James, Trish Stratus, Torrie Wilson, Maryse, Nikki Bella, Velvet Sky, and Taryn Terrell.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


> So I sill think that one cant judge fake boobs unless he saw them naked.


you don't to see someone naked to judge. take terri runnels as an example. its so plainly obviously hers are fake, real breasts don't sit like that and you could drive a truck between the gap.

for the most part boobs jobs on female wrestlers look really fake because of their thin bodies

one of the few females (wrestling related) that has a boob job that actually looks natural is brooke hogan, they don't look like big round soccer balls just sitting on her chest like 90% of the wwe girls


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

Nikki Bella is the correct answer. If you got it right, pat yourself on the back


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

None of them rates higher than a Level 3 on the EHDBD scale.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:hmm, best fake breast (singular) ever......

I would say Torrie Wilson's left breast was the best fake breast ever.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Maybe her ...
















































... but since she hasn't anything to do with wrestling, i got to go with Lita, Maryse or Miss Tessmacher. Also we have her ...


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Almost forgot about Ashley, wowzas.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

really hard to decide but my top 3 would be Trish,Nikki and Torrie reason being Nikki's breast always looks great no matter what shes in....Torrie has a very nice sized rack that doesn't look overkill meanwhile Trish has a huge rack but she is one of the few chicks with big breast that pulls it of really well..they don't look lopsided 

Steph has big breast but they're pretty spaced apart and "hung" down even when she was younger


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

I don't really see why you needed to make a separate thread solely for fake tits. Tits are tits, one thread suits all.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> Who has the best fake breast


Isn't that an oxymoron?


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Maryse.

If you ever see her Playboy pics, her tits are fucking godly.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Satanixx said:


> Maryse.
> 
> If you ever see her Playboy pics, her tits are fucking godly.


Absolutely godly, perfect pair of knockers. :banderas

I don't even normally like fake tits but Maryse's are amazing.


----------

